# stipprute 13-16m



## karpfen-freak (24. Juni 2008)

hi jungs
ich angel jetzt schon seit drei jahren erfolgreich mit der stippe allerdings nur bis 10m. jetzt wollte ich mir eine (in der preisklasse) recht gute stippe holen weil ich auch mal in der fahrrinne vom mlk fischen will!!! ich angel hauptschächlich auf rotaugen brassen & co. aber sie sollte auch stark genug für nen karpfen sein. ich habe mir als limit 400€ gesetzt. gibt es in der preisklasse vernünftige ruten????


----------



## Brassenfan (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

hast du mal bei der firma colmic geguckt die haben recht gute preise und die ruten sind auch nicht schlecht ! 

www.anglerspoint.de da findest so einiges an colmic 


lg Fabian#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

wenn du genug € hast nehm die:

_BERYLLIUM CSPEC & ACCESS

von Browning :m#6
_


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

hi
Ja Colmic bietet da einiges an Carp Poles für 250-......€
Aber es gibt einige Carp Poles von Colmic die liegen zwischen 200-500€ 13,50m,13m aber für 16m must schon bißchen tiefer in tasche greifen so ab 1500€ aufwärts gibs dann evtl.was um 16meter.Brauch aber kein Mensch wirklich, 13,50-14meter reicht Bayrisch genug hin.

Fische selber ne Atomic Carp und einige andere Poles von Colmic.Aber die Carp Poles sind wirklich sehr robust und stecken einiges ein.
lg


----------



## karpfen-freak (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> hast du mal bei der firma colmic geguckt die haben recht gute preise und die ruten sind auch nicht schlecht !
> 
> www.anglerspoint.de da findest so einiges an colmic
> 
> ...


 also ich habe grade bei anglerpoint reingeschaut aber da gibt es nichts in meiner preisklasse bis 400€ außer die 10m rute aber so eine habe ich schon


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> also ich habe grade bei anglerpoint reingeschaut aber da gibt es nichts in meiner preisklasse bis 400€ außer die 10m rute aber so eine habe ich schon


 


Guck mal unter Colmic bei Googel oder 1-2-3 oder oder oder dann wirst du auch irgendwo was finden,was zu deiner Preisklasse past.
lg


----------



## karpfen-freak (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

also ich habe grade die carp bomp entdeckt aber ich angel nur an stillgewässer und eher kleine fische ist die denn dafür in ordnung


----------



## karpfen-freak (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

oder die shimano technium bx competition die kostet nur 322€ und ist 13m


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

Du kannst damit auch kleine fangen,die Carp Ruten sind nur für Großfische ausgelegt,was aber nicht heißt das man damit kleinere fangen kann.Ist zwar eher für Großfisch gebaut aber beangeln kann man damit alles.Vorteil kaufst du dir ne Pole für kleinfisch,biste bei Großfischen im Nachteil.Sage mal lieber was stärkeres als zu schwach.Was ist wenn du mal auf Barben oder co willst,dann reicht ne Rotaugen Pole nicht und du brauchst entweder 2 Poles oder eine für alles.Daher lieber bißchen was groberes als zu fein,aber liegt natürlich an dir.Ich habe mit Atomic Carp angefangen als die vor Jahren rauskam und habe keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht.Aufrüsten auf fein und teuer kannst du immer noch.
lg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

Da muss ich gründler recht geben, ich habe auch ausschließlich mit einer Karpfenstippe gefischt. Da du beim Stippen nicht mal eben die Bremse einstellen kannst, ist es mMn hier ratsam eher grob zu fischen. Spätestens wenn die 70er Brassen im Strom auftauchen bist du froh dass du weiter angeln kannst.
Du bist auf dauer einfach flexibler, auch wenn die Ruten etwas schwerer sind.


----------



## Krüger82 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

Was haltet ihr denn von der shimano die er vorgeschlagen hat???


----------



## Brassenfan (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

suchst du nur nach einer rute oder nach einem kompletten pack ?


----------



## karpfen-freak (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

ich suche nach einer rute!!!
barben und strömung gibt es bei uns nicht sondern nur stillgewässer oder kanäle


----------



## karpfen-freak (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

ich würde auch gerne gebrauchte stippruten nehmen die noch nicht so alt sind und noch gut in schuß sind aber nicht für über 200€


----------



## Brassenfan (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

ich denk dein limit ist 400euro ;+


----------



## karpfen-freak (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> ich denk dein limit ist 400euro ;+


 das stimmt aber ich gebe keine 400€ für eine gebrauchte stippe aus|bla:


----------



## Brassenfan (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

ehrlich gesagt da wirst du mit 200 euro nicht weit kommen !
und schau mal bei ebay rein was da für eine gebrauchte pole bezahlst und vorallem in der länge 13m bis 14m |kopfkrat


----------



## Krüger82 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

200 euro ist echt nicht viel für ne gebrauchte!!! Wenn sie schon gebraucht ist (also günstiger) dann soll es doch auch ne bessere rute sein!


----------



## karpfen-freak (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

kann man meine rute nicht einfach verlängern??? (cormoran spiral x carbon)


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

frag mal bei deinem händler nach ob es da etwas gibt ! 
aber von 9.50 auf 13m ? glaub nicht das es dort ein verlängerung gibt jedenfalls nicht auf diese länge #c


----------



## m-spec (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> kann man meine rute nicht einfach verlängern??? (cormoran spiral x carbon)



Hallo,

es werden sich sicherlich Teile finden lassen mit denen man die Rute verlängern kann, aber Du wirst eine dermaßen schlechte Perfomance damit erreichen das die Rute quasi unfischbar wird.

Und für 200€ eine vernünftige gebrauchte in 13 mtr. zu finden wird schon schwierig.

Mein Tipp wäre das Du dich mal auf den Weg nach Georgsmarienhütte zu Risse machst und dich dort mal umschaust.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## karpfen-freak (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

unser angelladen hat heute ein neues angebot gemacht : browning agressor (13m) mit topkit für 330€ ist das ok


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

hört sich doch ganz gut an find ich


----------



## Pete (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

ich habe meine 9,50er ambassadeur von ultimate mit dem handteil der selben rute in der 11m-ausführung verlängert...steht wie ne 1...hab dann aber ein zufällig passendes handteil zur verlängrung auf 12,50 von browning geholt....das ist nur die absolute notlösung, weil einfach schwabbelig hoch zehn...die "echten" 13 m ruten sind schon hammer, vor allem weil da teil auf teil abgestimmt sind...für 200 tacken wirst du auch gebraucht nix bekommen...auf der bremer stippermesse gibts aber ab und an schnäpperken...vorausgesetzt, du bist bereit 600/700 tacken für ein sahneteil zu investieren, das sonst eher das doppelte kostet...


----------



## m-spec (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> unser angelladen hat heute ein neues angebot gemacht : browning agressor (13m) mit topkit für 330€ ist das ok



Müßte ein älteres Modell sein aber die Aggressor Reihe war/ist solides Arbeitsgerät. Wenn es ein 5 teiliges Kit ist dann ist der Preis gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## karpfen-freak (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*



m-spec schrieb:


> Müßte ein älteres Modell sein aber die Aggressor Reihe war/ist solides Arbeitsgerät. Wenn es ein 5 teiliges Kit ist dann ist der Preis gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> m-spec


 nein!! ich war gestern da und die neu!!!


----------



## Brassenfan (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: stipprute 13-16m*

ja das sagt ja auch keiner das sie gebraucht ist ! m-spec meint nur das das modell nur nicht das aktuelle ist sondern das vorgänger modell oder so ! ist doch klar das dir der händler eine neue rute verkauft das möchte wohl auch sein ! |bigeyes


----------

